
Show HN: Treader – AI Assisted Reading for Language Learning - frasermince
https://app.treader.io/books/elementary_es
======
frasermince
Hey! Founder here. Let me know if you have any questions. Also just as a quick
heads up this doesn’t work very well on mobile yet.

